# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ازمایش شگفت انگیز

## 86ali.z

سلام.این لینک یک ویدئو شگفت انگیز و عجیب فیزیک مربوط به اب هست.ببینیدش خیلی جالبه.
شگفت انگیزترین آزمایش فیزیک + فیلم

----------


## محمد نادری

اگه واقعی باشه، واقعا شگفت انگیزه!

----------


## jarvis

آقا سرکاریه انجامش ندید

----------


## Saeed735

فوق العاده بود....خیلی تعجب کردم....

----------


## dalia 1998

ممنون. 
عالی بود.

----------


## ciiiin

جالب بود ممنون

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

اینو یکی دو سال پیش دیده بودم . همچین چیزی ممکن نیست چون اون هوایی که توی لیوان مونده نمیذاره لیوان به همین راحتی از آب جدا بشه (به خاطر فشار !)

----------


## saj8jad

ممنون  :Yahoo (1):  ، جالب بود ...

----------


## pedram7

اینو تو دوران راهنمایی معلم علوممون برامون گذاشت
گفت کاملا واقعیه
تازه طرز انجام این کار رو هم برامون گفت اما هیچکس این کار رو نکرد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali_asadi

چه جالب 
مگه میشه ؟ مگه داریم ؟

----------


## مينا

قشنگ بود

----------


## مينا

خيلي جالب بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aCe

وااااااااااااتـــــــــــ  ـــــــ د فــــــاااااااااااااااااا  اااااززز  آبـــــــــ هم بلده شوخـــی کنـــه  ؟؟؟     :Y (395):   :Y (666):

----------


## aliram1998

عجب...واقعیت داره؟

----------


## aliram1998

چرا کسی جواب نمیده؟
میگم واقعی یانه؟

----------


## 86ali.z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aliram1998


چرا کسی جواب نمیده؟
میگم واقعی یانه؟


منم مث تو نمیدونم.
دعوا داری؟*

----------


## walterwhite

http://www.wired.com/2012/06/analysi...e-water-trick/

----------


## saeedkh76

بنظر واقعیه :Yahoo (35):

----------

